# VSE FAQ's: 1) Intro to VSE/SW 2) Exchanging w/II 3) Rescinding 4) Flex Options 5) Villa Descrip.



## DeniseM

Starwood Forum FAQ's

Introduction to VSE/Starwood

Exchanging a VSE/Starwood Resort with Interval International

How to Rescind a VSE/Starwood Developer Purchase

Flex Option FAQ

All Vistana Villas sorted by size, bedrooms, capacity


----------

